# employment



## Smnwoody1958 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am a 50 year old male who has just been made redundant in the U.K. and i have the opportunity to come to Cyprus for a month to look for work. is it easier to find work through the expat community or do you have to go through Cypriot channels.I have 28 years management experience in the plant and tool hire trade but would be prepared to do sales as well, in fact anything for work to help the dream


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Smnwoody1958 said:


> I am a 50 year old male who has just been made redundant in the U.K. and i have the opportunity to come to Cyprus for a month to look for work. is it easier to find work through the expat community or do you have to go through Cypriot channels.I have 28 years management experience in the plant and tool hire trade but would be prepared to do sales as well, in fact anything for work to help the dream


Hi ,we have just come over from fife oct.(loving it)Bad time of year things willpick up soon, think its all word of mouth get chatting to expats. think you are doing the right thing coming for month, its a bit better when you are here ,
I have seen a few sales job on line,
Good luck, if i can help at all as a fellow scot pm me.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Smnwoody1958 said:


> I am a 50 year old male who has just been made redundant in the U.K. and i have the opportunity to come to Cyprus for a month to look for work. is it easier to find work through the expat community or do you have to go through Cypriot channels.I have 28 years management experience in the plant and tool hire trade but would be prepared to do sales as well, in fact anything for work to help the dream


There are a few emploment agencies in paphos so they might be worth visiting to see what they have avaialble.
Also car sales rooms employ quite a lot of ex pats so maybe worth going around them.
If you are willing to trawl the businesses while you are here you there are jobs out there.
Good luck

Veronica


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Smnwoody1958 said:


> I am a 50 year old male who has just been made redundant in the U.K. and i have the opportunity to come to Cyprus for a month to look for work. is it easier to find work through the expat community or do you have to go through Cypriot channels.I have 28 years management experience in the plant and tool hire trade but would be prepared to do sales as well, in fact anything for work to help the dream



Hi Simon (this is simon and pam i presume) its jacqui (and Andy) glad to see you are on the forum, hope you had a lovely christmas perhaps not as nice as if we were all living the dream, Just make sure you do your research before you take the plunge Andy and I are hoping to pay 12 Months rent and have money to live off for the same duration whilst we get a job as you are aware the housing market has stalled us a bit but everycloud and all that. enjoy your month and if your self catering for fruit and veg go to the garden of eden or markets its cheaper. especially with the weak pound please keeps us informed of how you get on as any advice is welcome!


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi ,we have just come over from fife oct.(loving it)Bad time of year things willpick up soon, think its all word of mouth get chatting to expats. think you are doing the right thing coming for month, its a bit better when you are here ,
> I have seen a few sales job on line,
> Good luck, if i can help at all as a fellow scot pm me.
> Tricia



Hi Tricia

are sales jobs commision based or is it a basic salary + any advise on work is welcome as with each passing month with the way things are going(my job is ok so feel really ungrateful)but a less stressful way of living whether frugally living must be more of a joy than a hefty bank balance not much use to you if its all work and no play. hope your xmas and new year are good.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jacqui holden said:


> Hi Tricia
> 
> are sales jobs commision based or is it a basic salary + any advise on work is welcome as with each passing month with the way things are going(my job is ok so feel really ungrateful)but a less stressful way of living whether frugally living must be more of a joy than a hefty bank balance not much use to you if its all work and no play. hope your xmas and new year are good.



Jacqui it depends on which sort of sales jobs.
Normal shop work pays a wage but they are quite small.
Property, cars etc are usually a small basic salary plus commission.
My advice at the moment though is in the current economic climate dont give up a job you already have unless you manage to secure one here before moving over.
Come for a holiday and go around the businesses to see if you can find a job.
Many companies are laying people off. The big developers are cutting back drastically on staff and waiting it out in the hope the economic situation will improve.
One developer we work very closely with has got rid of most of their sales staff and one of the directors is doing most of the sales side himself.
Have a look on all the forums and job sites and try to get some feedback from companies, then come over for a holiday and see what you can find.
This is a great place to live if you have enough money to make ends meet, but if you cannot find work you dont get the help you would get in the UK ie. income support etc.
Dont allow anyone to persuade that things are fine at the moment because they are not. Many agents and developers will tell clients they can find work for them in order to make a sale but it is very rare that these jobs actually are there when push comes to shove.
Lets be honest here, it dosnt do my business any good to put people off coming to Cyprus as my livelihood depends on expats who want to come here and buy property, but I do not want to see people coming over without being absolutely sure they know what they are doing and ending up in financial difficulties in a foreign country.
Do your research, dont give up your job until you are sure it is the right thing to do.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

As veronica,Said times are hard,(as they are world wide)Sales jobs i have seen on fourms
as have been on look out for daughter. she got a job in a few days of moving(nov) no warning shop closed, job is still hers but they cant say when will re open.
things will be tight for us, but still happy we came(after alot of planing)
will cut our cloth as they say!.
also like the garden of eden, there meat is good too.


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Jacqui it depends on which sort of sales jobs.
> Normal shop work pays a wage but they are quite small.
> Property, cars etc are usually a small basic salary plus commission.
> My advice at the moment though is in the current economic climate dont give up a job you already have unless you manage to secure one here before moving over.
> ...


Hi Veronica

you are aboslutely right I am not going to do anything rash even though I love it over there. the euro is now 0.98 and and I think that this is bad news for some expats all over especially those who have retired. thankyou for your advice and have a good new year.


----------

